# Extra seam



## POOZER (Jun 22, 2011)

How much extra does anybody charge when knuckleheads don't use 54" drywall on 9' walls. They tend to use 4' out here & expect the price to remain the same!!!!!! Cheers & thanks PrecisionTaping dude


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

POOZER said:


> How much extra does anybody charge when knuckleheads don't use 54" drywall on 10' walls. They tend to use 8' out here & expect the price to remain the same!!!!!!


What good is 54" on 10ft walls?
You still get an extra seem. :laughing:
I think you meant 9ft walls bro. And I also think you meant to say they tend to use 48"...
Actually, let me just rephrase that whole thing for you.

"How much extra does anybody charge when knuckleheads don't use 54" drywall on 9' walls. They tend to use 48" out here & expect the price to remain the same!!!!!!"

Is that more or less what you were trying to get across?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

lol! You're welcome poozer dude.
And to answer your original question I really don't know...
It's allot of extra work for nothing having that extra seem. Just figure out what your time is worth man. Talk to the contractor and tell him, hey, if this was boarded properly you would have had less waste in drywall, less money tied up in labour prices and less potential for seem failure down the road. It's hard to hide big butt joints right down the middle of a wall just because they didn't get 54".
Explain it to the GC and tell him you gotta charge a few extra bucks. Calculate your time you think it will take and how much money you think your time is worth. Everyone's time is different.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

It's not my job to play grammar police.
It's not my job to play grammar police.
It's not my job to play grammar police.
It's not my job to play grammar police.
It's not my job to play grammar police.
It's not my job to play grammar police.
It's not my job to play grammar police.
It's not my job to play grammar police.
It's not my job to play grammar police.
It's not my job to play grammar police.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> It's not my job to play grammar police.
> It's not my job to play grammar police.
> It's not my job to play grammar police.
> It's not my job to play grammar police.
> ...


What do you have to complain about Slim? :laughing:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What do you have to complain about Slim? :laughing:


Nothing, I have an awesome family, I'm working, I have my health and a delightful cigarette addiction, I haven't had a drink in 4 years as of the 7th of this month and my children still like to hug me and hold my hand.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Nothing, I have an awesome family, I'm working, I have my health and a delightful cigarette addiction, I haven't had a drink in 4 years as of the 7th of this month and my children still like to hug me and hold my hand.


well happy 4th year bro! That's a good accomplishment.
What about the grammar? Is it me!? haha


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

POOZER said:


> How much extra does anybody charge when knuckleheads don't use 54" drywall on 9' walls. They tend to use 4' out here & expect the price to remain the same!!!!!! Cheers & thanks PrecisionTaping dude


If what you mean is you end up with two horizontal joins instead one if using the wider sheets then I would charge half as much again, there is double the joins but the internal and external corners remain the same.....if in doubt charge it out :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

POOZER said:


> How much extra does anybody charge when knuckleheads don't use 54" drywall on 9' walls. They tend to use 4' out here & expect the price to remain the same!!!!!! Cheers & thanks PrecisionTaping dude


Explain how there material cost Is more. more scrap rock. more mud. more tape. Not to mention your extra time @ effort...Less joints ..Better the finish job.:yes: Are you putting your rips in the middle? Please say no!:jester:


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

If the extra joint is down low you should allow for getting a hernia bending over and trying to run the boxes. Thats a crap job.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

bellyband for sure. 54" is more expensive and usually only available in 12' legths. The guy is just tryrin to save a buck..I guess it comes down to how bad you need the work. Bellybands dont scare me


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

chris said:


> bellyband for sure. 54" is more expensive and usually only available in 12' legths. The guy is just tryrin to save a buck..I guess it comes down to how bad you need the work. Bellybands dont scare me



Man that sucks. We get 54" board in 20' lengths. I will post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Jesus, do you guys charge extra for every screw that is sticking out too?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

TonyM said:


> Jesus, do you guys charge extra for every screw that is sticking out too?


 $2 a screw!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> bellyband for sure. 54" is more expensive and usually only available in 12' legths. The guy is just tryrin to save a buck..I guess it comes down to how bad you need the work. Bellybands dont scare me


 I'd rather run double seams all day than 20' butt joints Chris. But that's just me. I can't remember the last time I run a belly band ..89 maybe? On 10' ceilings I preferr the rip up top. Run the seam off stilts.. :thumbsup:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

TonyM said:


> Jesus, do you guys charge extra for every screw that is sticking out too?


Damn straight...I can deal with one or two a room but anymore and it messes up my rhythm...start lettin a few screws go, then a couple busted corners....next thing you know you might as well have boarded the freaking place....trust me, I see it way too often...:yes:

And I don't think anyone is "scared" of that middle rip, but what it boils down to is you're going around that house twice...sorry, but we're in this to make as much money as possible, not give it away...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

POOZER said:


> How much extra does anybody charge when knuckleheads don't use 54" drywall on 9' walls. They tend to use 4' out here & expect the price to remain the same!!!!!! Cheers & thanks PrecisionTaping dude


You charge him a extra cent

around these parts, you charge a extra cent for the 9 foot high, then another cent if there's a belly belt.:thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

A wing Im doing on house now is 9'6" and the other wing is 9'8"...:blink: In last vid i posted thet was bellyband (Heartrock Ranch Vid) Sometimes a bellyband is wisest choice IMO. Theres a trick to that one:whistling2:. Hey Moore, you would really rather jump on stilts for high joint?? Sheesh, thats why I started allowing bellybands


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> A wing Im doing on house now is 9'6" and the other wing is 9'8"...:blink: In last vid i posted thet was bellyband (Heartrock Ranch Vid) Sometimes a bellyband is wisest choice IMO. Theres a trick to that one:whistling2:. Hey Moore, you would really rather jump on stilts for high joint?? Sheesh, thats why I started allowing bellybands


 NOT trying to start a fight with ya chris ,,but I'd rather run 20 seams than have to f with a bunch of long butt joints..hell.. put the rip at the bottom I'll fight it... I'm not an old man ,,but I can remember when the 54s were not avalible ...I never want to see another belly band as long as I live.. :no::no:

but then you say theres a trick....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> but then you say theres a trick....


Pre-fill the none factory joint:yes::yes::whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Lets just say when we make our 2nd pass with boxes ( 2nd coat not counting taping as a coat) We go thru just once. Bellybands (bastard joints) are a pita but next time you encounter one throw a level on wall,,,9 outta 10 times its flat .prefill,then tape and get creative with the lanes you choose when boxin...:yes:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Pre-fill the none factory joint:yes::yes::whistling2:


Have your brains been removed...It's still a REALLY long butt joint..and a lot of them..what er...I like seams!

Better yet,, go back a year or two later and take a gander at that belly band!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Have your brains been removed...It's still a REALLY long butt joint..and a lot of them..what er...I like seams!


Actually Chris said it all in his above post:yes:

It's not like we get a lot of belly bands any more (so 1980's). But you can treat those 2 joints as separate entities , rather than a massive butt joint. For 2bucks I will tell you the one secret Chris is not telling you. But for you Moore I will give you a hint.

On the none factory joint, don't run the box down the middle, it's a high - low thing, depending on how the drywaller rocked it:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:surrender::surrender::surrender::surrender::drink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Actually Chris said it all in his above post:yes:
> 
> It's not like we get a lot of belly bands any more (so 1980's). But you can treat those 2 joints as separate entities , rather than a massive butt joint. For 2bucks I will tell you the one secret Chris is not telling you. But for you Moore I will give you a hint.
> 
> On the none factory joint, don't run the box down the middle, it's a high - low thing, depending on how the drywaller rocked it:yes:


I completely agree with Chris and 2buck.
About running them with boxes anyways. It's not actually that much harder. I don't mind them, but I agree with Moore that they just shouldn't be there in the first place.
But!...if they are...like Chris and 2buck said, pre-fill, run them with the box riding your highs and lows. Usually i'll hit my bevelled seem first, then fill the bottom half of the butt joint, riding my wheels on the middle of the tape. After that dries, i'll do a pass on the top half of the butt joint which pretty well over lapse about midway onto the bevelled seem. Aftter that dries, 12" down the middle of the butt joint and a 12" down the flat. Then just do a final pass with the hand to make sure it's all smooth :thumbsup:
Give it another skim if need be.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you PT ''they just shoudn't be there in the first place. ''


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Thank you PT ''they just shoudn't be there in the first place. ''


Exactly. It's completely unnecessary! But there are easy ways of coping with them as mentioned above. I've taped behind my fair share of crappy boarders. Hence why me and my boys do everything now. Not worth subbing out. More headaches, more problems and less money! :blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

gazman said:


> Man that sucks. We get 54" board in 20' lengths. I will post a pic tomorrow.


Here is a pic of those boards. This is as big a they get.


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

The job we started yesterday was getting delivered when we got there.

The delivery guys were carrying those in 2 at a time with 2 guys. Those dudes are tougher than me. 

It was a fair size job, 800m2 (9000ft??). All sheets were 20ft 54"

So they were at it for over an hour with just a peice of sponge in their carrying hand to protect their fingers...id be more worried about my elbow joints...but whatever works for you I guess.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

gazman said:


> Here is a pic of those boards. This is as big a they get.


 I hope that is super super ultra light:laughing::laughing:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

How much extra??? Good question. I can remember back before they made 54's. Old taper I use to work for , we did nothing but hand tape,, He would have the hanger install the rip to the cieling. No bending over. If you have cost cutting builders looking for a cheaper solution to Thier problem, not Your problem,,, Then it is time you nipped it in the tail. I would almost double the cost myself. Just let them know it is Way cheaper to buy 54's. Your biggest probelm,, There may actually be contractors finishing 9's without any extra charge,just to get the work. I call them Lowballers that don't give a chit.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> $2 a screw!:yes:


Where have I heard that before


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

gazman said:


> Here is a pic of those boards. This is as big a they get.


I can't find a drool smiley face....so....droooooooolllll......do they come in 54"!?


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

gazman said:


> Here is a pic of those boards. This is as big a they get.


I guess it don't fit in the trunk of your VW eh gaz?


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

gazman said:


> Here is a pic of those boards. This is as big a they get.


Oh sh!t...those are 54's....I just read the post before...wow


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

getplastered said:


> Oh sh!t...those are 54's....I just read the post before...wow


Ya! Pretty insane eh!? 20' 54"....That's crazy!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya! Pretty insane eh!? 20' 54"....That's crazy!



Dont forget our boards are only 3/8. I could not imagine those in 5/8.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> Dont forget our boards are only 3/8. I could not imagine those in 5/8.


Still. Those are monster sheets.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Where have I heard that before


 Columbia maybe?


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

hey gaz i never really thought of it but do you need to use vapor barrier in auzzi land??? man would i love to board with 20' sheets. 90 sq. ft. a sheet. can make some good money


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

korby_17 said:


> hey gaz i never really thought of it but do you need to use vapor barrier in auzzi land??? man would i love to board with 20' sheets. 90 sq. ft. a sheet. can make some good money[/QU
> 
> 
> No vapour barrier in the land of Aussie. We wrap sisal around the outside.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> It's not my job to play grammar police.
> It's not my job to play grammar police.
> It's not my job to play grammar police.
> It's not my job to play grammar police.
> ...


slim are you ok did you mean Marshmellow Police


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> slim are you ok did you mean Marshmellow Police


 sheep


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:whistling2:YA know what they say about sheep!!!:whistling2:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I don't find belly bands that big of a deal, I pull my 10" at nothing, one shot at the top and one shot at the bottom. Once it ceases fill in the middle. you choose, skim by hand or skim by box. Remember a 9 ft house has very little work on the bottoms anyways all the work is on the tops


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is a pic of the pile of rock that greeted us yesterday. We wanted to get to those 54" boards.:furious:


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> I don't find belly bands that big of a deal, I pull my 10" at nothing, one shot at the top and one shot at the bottom. Once it ceases fill in the middle. you choose, skim by hand or skim by box. Remember a 9 ft house has very little work on the bottoms anyways all the work is on the tops


Pro Im the same way, cheers


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Drywall_King said:


> Pro Im the same way, cheers


I really push for 54". Not because I can't hide the joint but because I like speed along with quality. It just takes longer to skim by hand instead of getting my helper to run the box over it. 
If its 54" I just charge the same as a 8' ceiling but when it's a nine foot ceiling with a belt you got to charge more for the work.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

korby_17 said:


> I really push for 54". Not because I can't hide the joint but because I like speed along with quality. It just takes longer to skim by hand instead of getting my helper to run the box over it.
> If its 54" I just charge the same as a 8' ceiling but when it's a nine foot ceiling with a belt you got to charge more for the work.


if i have a belly band i just think to myself how long in hours is that going to consume, if it's 6 hours 1 man @ 40$ an hour adjust your footage price accordingly. oh and 9 ft w/ 54" i charge more like2-5 cents more.:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

DLSdrywall said:


> I don't find belly bands that big of a deal, I pull my 10" at nothing, one shot at the top and one shot at the bottom. Once it ceases fill in the middle. you choose, skim by hand or skim by box. Remember a 9 ft house has very little work on the bottoms anyways all the work is on the tops





Drywall_King said:


> Pro Im the same way, cheers


So what you guys are saying,,, is if there were two like units side by side one had 54" board and one had belly bands.... You'd pick the belly band unit? C'mon


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Belly bands are butt joints.long butts ...I piss-n-moan when the hangers throw me a stand up instead of 2 seams. It's the hangers job to eliminate as many butt joints as possible.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> So what you guys are saying,,, is if there were two like units side by side one had 54" board and one had belly bands.... You'd pick the belly band unit? C'mon


 nuff said!:thumbup:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> So what you guys are saying,,, is if there were two like units side by side one had 54" board and one had belly bands.... You'd pick the belly band unit? C'mon


of course i would pick the 54" unit, i remember when all 9ft in this one site had all 4 fters, belly bands coming out of my  so you get lots of practise. I'm just saying i dont have a problem with them. I know how to get away with them.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> So what you guys are saying,,, is if there were two like units side by side one had 54" board and one had belly bands.... You'd pick the belly band unit? C'mon


thats stupid to have a joint when you dont need one, belly bands are ment for rooms over 9 feet, or mabie a garage with a sloping ground that is just over 9 feet, put the little peace in the midddle not on the ground,


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> thats stupid to have a joint when you dont need one, belly bands are ment for rooms over 9 feet, or mabie a garage with a sloping ground that is just over 9 feet, put the little peace in the midddle not on the ground,


 There should be no little piece on the ground or in the middle...
This Is 2012 not 1979 ...I haven't seen a belly band since the early 90's..
9' 54 ..54
10' 3'rip 48 3' rip 
11' 3' rip 48 48


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Think everyone has to go back and reread all the post.

Original question was how much to charge for them (belly belt). Then it sorta went off track, as to how hard they are to do. Don't think guys are saying they love to do them,,,, Just,,,,, Some of us have seen guys go over kill, when doing them:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> There should be no little piece on the ground or in the middle...
> This Is 2012 not 1979 ...I haven't seen a belly band since the early 90's..
> 9' 54 ..54
> 10' 3'rip 48 3' rip
> 11' 3' rip 48 48


 The 10' you describe costs alot. Wouldnt splittin a sheet at 2' be quicker and less waste


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> The 10' you describe costs alot. Wouldnt splittin a sheet at 2' be quicker and less waste[/QU
> FIGURE in the cost of mud it takes to feather out those bastard butts....recess to a recess is a better finish ...hands down.
> 
> Your talkin cost???? You hang with 5/8s.....I wish I could hang these turds with 5/8s..aint gonna happen!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

3+4+3 = 10 I don't care about scrap when It comes to the finish..


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Isn't 4'+4'+2'on the bottom or 2'+4'+4'on the bottom just as good for finish than remaining 2' can start or finish next wall no waste& money saved .


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Although sometimes Windows and doors may dictate size changes


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Isn't 4'+4'+2'on the bottom or 2'+4'+4'on the bottom just as good for finish than remaining 2' can start or finish next wall no waste& money saved .


 yep ....Ive had too many ,,and i cant count!!:thumbsup:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

We don't have many 9' walls. 10' is fairly common. We almost always put a band at 4' AFF and another at 8'. One exception is when there is are lot of walls that have a 5" or less rip. We downsize the thickness of sheetrock and make a recessed belly band. So for 5/8" rock, we put a 1/2" rip in the belly. It can still be fill coated with a 12" box, much like a band.


----------

